# Water-based poly over latex paint?



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm currently working on a large picture frame (approx 43" x 31" OD) constructed of clear pine 1×4. I wanted black for this particular frame (I know…woodworking and painting…tsk…tsk), so I chose a satin finish acrylic latex.

I'm satisfied with the way it came out, but curiosity has been eating at me. After my recent experience of rubbing out Minwax polycrylic to a high gloss, I was wondering if this same water-based poly could be applied over arcylic latex paint? My gut instinct is that the result would look great, IF it would work.

Anyone have experience or knowledge of this? I'd try it on a scrap before I went too far, but I figured somebody around here might have already done this experiment for me.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Charlie
Yes I've put water base poly over latex,its not a problem . Your dealing with water base over water base.
I'm sure it will look great it you doing it.
Jim


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks, Jim! Now I just have to decide if I really want to do the extra work. lol.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Charlie, actually you can put water base poly over any basecoat, irrespective of it being water or oil base- as long as the base has been given time to cure. I would suggest that you also lightly scuff sand the latex in order to give the poly a surface to bond to. So you should be just fine with this application.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Even one step further mix one part latex paint to 3 part water base poly and you have a pickling stain. I found that undercoating primer works best with water base poly. Just my two cents…good luck Charlie…Blkcherry


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks, Blkcherry….. nice idea for future reference.


----------



## GarySawWood (Aug 15, 2007)

Guys - any favorite water-based poly? I just shot some painted cabinets over the last week with a Kilz primer, then 2 coats of a Porter Advantage 900 acrylic water based paint. I shot these with an Earlex 5000 HVLP and a 2.0 tip. The cabinets are a combo of MDF and poplar. I'm guessing these will take quite a while to cure? How long should I wait, and what type of water-based poly should I spray? Do you think a coat of primer and 2 coats of paint are enough? Thanks


----------



## rowdy (Dec 22, 2008)

Charlie, I know this is long past the time when it might be useful to you, but I wanted to mention it anyhow for future reference, especially because it seems a bit unconventional and generally not recommended as far as I can determine. At about the time you were working on your picture frame I had finished up a bench storage unit for my wife and she wanted it to be black. I finished it with three coats of semi-gloss black latex that had been diluted 50/50 with water, sanding lightly between coats. I then applied three coats of Minwax Antique Oil finish, again sanding between coats. Finally I applied a coat of wax. As far as I know, some think it is a no, no to apply something like the Minwax over latex. Nevertheless, I think it has worked out very well. My wife likes it (the ultimate criterion, of course). I did not want to post this until I had a chance to see what happened over a few months and now I can report that the finish seems to be holding up very well. I will not hesitate to use this technique again. Rowdy


----------

